# End of journey ... GS3



## Nod

I started off 3.5 years ago with a gaggia baby twin, followed by a nespresso when I had v young kids, back to gaggia twin, then on to rancilio Silvia, then la spaziale Vivaldi and finally this week I have bought a second hand gs3. 3.5 years in total and really only 18 months of true obsession. I completely blame the forum since it has been the fuel for my obsession and also allowed me to redefine what is 'normal' behaviour. It has been such a great learning experience and I have loved the process of trying to develop more knowledge and skills. i have had great support throughout and specific thanks to ronsil, coffee chap, mrboots2u, dfk and Glenn. I have a lot to learn to make good coffee on the gs3 but am hoping eventually for some supertasty shots...


----------



## coffeechap

Time to change the signature then


----------



## Nod

coffeechap said:


> Time to change the signature then


 i have been trying but I am such a numpty i can't seem to change it in my profile


----------



## jeebsy

(only slightly begrudging) congratulations


----------



## Nod

Nod said:


> i have been trying but I am such a numpty i can't seem to change it in my profile


sorted signature...


----------



## Nod

jeebsy said:


> (only slightly begrudging) congratulations


Thanks Jeebsy...


----------



## jeebsy

AV or MP?


----------



## Nod

MP but no strada mod....


----------



## grumpydaddy

top right by "log out" hit "settings"

column on left headed "my settings" hit "edit signature"









There no more a numpty









EDIT: Too slow I see


----------



## jeebsy

Nod said:


> MP but no strada mod....


Probably what i'd go for myself given the cash


----------



## coffeechap

Don't come to the forum day then!


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> Don't come to the forum day then!


Unfortunately it's probably only going to be the two group making the long trip back to Glasgow with me


----------



## 4085

Congratulations Nod.....I know you have waited for this and I admire people who have the strength of their convictions, and remain married!


----------



## ronsil

Its what I'd call natural progression.

GS3 & Versalab - wonderful combo. Maybe a picture of them insitu sometime?


----------



## DavidBondy

ronsil said:


> Its what I'd call natural progression.
> 
> GS3 & Versalab - wonderful combo. Maybe a picture of them insitu sometime?


Totally agree Ron. That combo became my destination and I haven't even considered anything else since.

Photo in my new flat to follow ....

David


----------



## Nod

Thanks all for the comments. I feel incredibly lucky to have my current kit and as soon as I get some more skills I could be making the huge claim that I am making the best coffee in Plymouth (not hard with not even one decent cafe in the city). I'll get a photo uploaded later...


----------



## crafty

Congrats, I got my GS3 MP a few weeks back and I'm loving it so far. Coming from a Cimbali M21 it took a while to get used to the toggle style steam valve but I am appreciating the pre infusion and ability to quickly adjust the temperature.

Its masterpiece of engineering and a shame to cover up with the side panels on, the plastic side panels will have to go at some stage and the Strada mod looks interesting...


----------



## Dallah

Nod said:


> I started off 3.5 years ago with a gaggia baby twin, followed by a nespresso when I had v young kids, back to gaggia twin, then on to rancilio Silvia, then la spaziale Vivaldi and finally this week I have bought a second hand gs3. 3.5 years in total and really only 18 months of true obsession. I completely blame the forum since it has been the fuel for my obsession and also allowed me to redefine what is 'normal' behaviour. It has been such a great learning experience and I have loved the process of trying to develop more knowledge and skills. i have had great support throughout and specific thanks to ronsil, coffee chap, mrboots2u, dfk and Glenn. I have a lot to learn to make good coffee on the gs3 but am hoping eventually for some supertasty shots...


Congrats on finding the machine that suits you best.


----------



## coffeechap

U



crafty said:


> Congrats, I got my GS3 MP a few weeks back and I'm loving it so far. Coming from a Cimbali M21 it took a while to get used to the toggle style steam valve but I am appreciating the pre infusion and ability to quickly adjust the temperature.
> 
> Its masterpiece of engineering and a shame to cover up with the side panels on, the plastic side panels will have to go at some stage and the Strada mod looks interesting...


The strada mod is a

Must if

You want to know what is going on in the group


----------



## crafty

coffeechap said:


> U
> 
> The strada mod is a
> 
> Must if
> 
> You want to know what is going on in the group


Thanks, will have to build up the courage to undertake this mod...do you know how much variation there is between the front panel brew pressure gauge and what the puck is exposed to? From the factory it was reading around 10 bar during brewing with 2.8 bar line pressure, I adjusted this down to a bit over 9bar.


----------



## jeebsy

Don't think I'd do the strada mod after playing on the one at the weekend


----------



## coffeechap

jeebsy said:


> Don't think I'd do the strada mod after playing on the one at the weekend


Why?


----------



## jeebsy

It's really fun for playing about and would't mind it for just myself but getting the most out it takes more concentration than I could muster for multiple coffees (eg the after dinner rush)


----------



## Nod

\ said:


> Congrats' date=' I got my GS3 MP a few weeks back and I'm loving it so far. Coming from a Cimbali M21 it took a while to get used to the toggle style steam valve but I am appreciating the pre infusion and ability to quickly adjust the temperature. Its masterpiece of engineering and a shame to cover up with the side panels on, the plastic side panels will have to go at some stage and the Strada mod looks interesting...[/quote']
> 
> Hey Crafty
> 
> Delighted u have joined the gs3 new owners club. How are u using the pre-infusion. How may seconds and how are you adjusting your total shot time. I'm going about 6 seconds pre and then about 32 total shot time - I'm open to suggestions though.... I have blown the budget so will not be pursuing strada mod at the mo but definitely interested. I am interested in glass sides - if u follow this up let me know.. Maybe a couple more gs3 owners and we could try for a group buy...


----------



## crafty

Nod said:


> Hey Crafty
> 
> Delighted u have joined the gs3 new owners club. How are u using the pre-infusion. How may seconds and how are you adjusting your total shot time. I'm going about 6 seconds pre and then about 32 total shot time - I'm open to suggestions though.... I have blown the budget so will not be pursuing strada mod at the mo but definitely interested. I am interested in glass sides - if u follow this up let me know.. Maybe a couple more gs3 owners and we could try for a group buy...


Thank you. I started with pre infusion at 6 seconds based on comments I had read on the internet and have tried at 4 seconds, I couldn't taste the difference or see a difference in the extraction using a bottomless PF. I would say on average 4-5 sec with a 38-40 sec pump run time using Monmouth Espresso. I'm very pleased with the taste of the shots, i'm finding the taste more consistent than I would get from the M21 which was probably due to sub optimal flushing technique and the ability to easily adjust brew temp.

Likewise re the Strada mod, it's a lot of expense for questionable controllability by the comments in the thread and elsewhere, it makes sense as o ring seals partially obscuring ports are not a great way to provide proportional control of flow / pressure like a needle valve or simila. Maybe one-day I will look into fitting a potentiometer to the paddle and using this to generate a linear 0-5v signal to drive a variable speed pump, the Strada mod would be useful to read the group pressure. I don't have any experience of pressure profiled shots or how significant the benefits are so would need to be convinced it was worthwhile first!!

Yes a group buy could work well, it really is a shame to hide the internals.. for the moment just enjoying the new machine as it is!


----------



## risky

Any photos of the setup?


----------



## Nod

> Any photos of the setup?


Better late than never


----------



## bongo

if you don't mind me asking... how much and where from?

Very jealous of the verslab too... really wanted to get one of those.... if I ever changed from the EK that's likely the only thing I'd consider...

Setup looks beautiful


----------



## Nod

Thanks a lot Bongo. I feel very lucky. It has taken me a while to get skilled up to get good shots consistently but now making some v v nice shots... The M3 is awesome - expensive but perfect for home use single dosing...


----------



## coffeechap

bongo said:


> if you don't mind me asking... how much and where from?
> 
> Very jealous of the verslab too... really wanted to get one of those.... if I ever changed from the EK that's likely the only thing I'd consider...
> 
> Setup looks beautiful


Let me know when your ready to change


----------



## Jason1wood

Will be looking to swap the Verona for a GS3 within the next year myself.

Beautiful setup you have


----------



## Nod

> Will be looking to swap the Verona for a GS3 within the next year myself. Beautiful setup you have


Thanks a lot - I feel v privileged... Gs3 is worth striving and saving for....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jason1wood said:


> Will be looking to swap the Verona for a GS3 within the next year myself.
> 
> Beautiful setup you have


You will need a chunk of cash on top to do that


----------



## Jason1wood

Haha yeah, I meant the Verona plus 2k


----------

